# daylight laser sight?



## shortytemper (Jun 24, 2008)

Can anyone give some recommendations on a low cost, green laser sight that's visible in daylight for my pistol?


----------



## Timelord (Jun 24, 2008)

razako said:


> This one. Read the top review if you are uncertain.
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13136~r.47784034



That is my review posted there this is the best laser sight on the market


----------



## shortytemper (Jun 24, 2008)

Great price. I might be getting this one. Is there one with the same power but shorter? This DX laser will stick out an 1 and a 1/2 inches from under my barrel.


----------



## Timelord (Jun 24, 2008)

shortytemper said:


> Great price. I might be getting this one. Is there one with the same power but shorter? This DX laser will stick out an 1 and a 1/2 inches from under my barrel.



It seems that all the green version are long but for such a good shooting tool an inch and a half is no biggy :twothumbs


----------



## Patriot (Jun 24, 2008)

Timelord, how did you test the output and divergence?

Thanks


----------



## ks_physicist (Jun 25, 2008)

Does that laser hold its aim when firing .45 or 10mm handguns, or medium power rifles (5.56x45, 7.62x39, etc.)?


----------



## Timelord (Jun 26, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Timelord, how did you test the output and divergence?
> 
> Thanks


I used my Coherent Lasercheck first and then double checked with my LPM-1 after. To do the divergence test I used this java script here>> http://www.pseudonomen.com/lasers/calculators/mRadCalculator.html


----------



## Timelord (Jun 26, 2008)

ks_physicist said:


> Does that laser hold its aim when firing .45 or 10mm handguns, or medium power rifles (5.56x45, 7.62x39, etc.)?



This is every bit a tactical laser and it held zero when I used it on a 12 guage shot gun whilst opening both barrels at the same time. For anyone who has shot a shot gun will know that it's got one hell of a kick when you open both chambers..... :devil:


----------

